# Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?



## da_Fiesel (16. Oktober 2008)

*Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*

Halloo...

so das is mir einfach mal in Sinn gekommen, da mein Bro heute durch die Praktische Prüfung geflogen is

Wie viel Anläufe habt ihr gebraucht?

1?
2?..

Ich persönlich habe 3 gebruacht Bin bei sowas ein schrecklicher Tollpatsch
...

Würde mich mal interressieren

Mfg da_Fiesel


----------



## Leopardgecko (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*

Ich habe nur einen Anlauf gebraucht. 
Das ist aber auch schon 25 Jahre her.
Ich glaube, heute würde ich die Theorie nicht mehr auf Anhieb schaffen.


----------



## McZonk (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*

Theorie und Praxis jeweils beim 1. Mal


----------



## DanielX (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*

Ich habs beim ersten mal geschaft.

Aber das geilste war auch, der Prüfer setzt sich ins Auto und sagt meinem Fahrlehrer erstmal "machen Sie die Fahrt ich bin heute das erste mal hier".

Ich hab nur in den Spiegel gekuckt, nachgeschaut das der Prüfer mich net sieht und über beide Ohren gegrinst. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Gast3737 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*



McZonk schrieb:


> Theorie und Praxis jeweils beim 1. Mal


ich auch...

ein Bekannter hält den Rekord: 12 Versuche hat er gebraucht und ca. 3 Jahre gebrauchtwenn dummheit schreien könnte..


----------



## bobby (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*

habe damals für 1 und 3 führerschein insgesamt 11 fahrstunden--- 10 std.auto 1std fürs motorrad
wiederholen was ist das???

(ich sage lieber nicht wie teuer der führerschein war sonst werdet ihr neidisch)


----------



## Dustin91 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*

Also ich hab Theorie und Praxis jeweils beim ersten mal bestanden.
In der Theorie hatte ich sogar 0 Fehler, obwohl ich kaum gelernt hab

Und Praxisprüfung war viel einfacher als die letzte Fahrstunde.
In der Prüfung haben höchstens 5-6 rechts vor links-Stellen und nicht mal ein STOP-Schild.
Der Prüfer hatte Geburtstag und hat sich bloß mit meinem Lehrer über Unfälle unterhalten.
Nach der Easyfahrt hatte ich den Lappen


----------



## dot (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*

Beim 1 Versuch und in der Theorie "nur" 3 Fehlerpunkte. Daemliche Frage ueber Winterreifen


----------



## boss3D (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*

Mopedführerschein beim ersten Versuch ... 

Auto kommt nächstes Jahr dran. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## MoS (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*

Ich habe es mit der Minimalanzahl an Pflichtfahrstunden auf Anhieb (fragt mich aber nicht wieviele das waren; Theorie sogar 0 Punkte) geschafft  Aber die Fahrt an sich war auch wirklich einfach: einmal eine 30er-Zone, dann einmal WIRKLICH BILLIG einparken (eine kleine Nebenstraße... 3 Autos im Abstand von bestimmt 50m zueinander: "parken Sie hier mal ein" ) und vielleicht so 2-3 rechts-vor-links 

Vor einiger Zeit habe ich dann mal zum Spaß so einen Prüfbogen im Internet ausgefüllt: 30 Fehlerpunkte


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*

Beim ersten mal gleich.
Auto, Motorrad, alles sofort geklappt.



RuneDRS schrieb:


> ein Bekannter hält den Rekord: 12 Versuche hat er gebraucht und ca. 3 Jahre gebrauchtwenn dummheit schreien könnte..


 
Und was hat er am Ende bezahlt?


----------



## HeX (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*

Habe auch alles beim ersten mal gepackt, obwohl meine praxis etwas schwer war... konnte nicht richtig einparken, hab vor kurven nicht gebremst (warum auch?^^) und ne gewisse einbahnstraße soll ich verkehrt herum gefahren sein... naja war halt nen aushilfsprüfer, hauptsache bestanden.

mein bruder ist jetzt 5 mal durch die theorie gerasselt und hat es aufgegeben... wie kann man nur so blöd sein, ein- zweimal okay von mir aus aber was über 3 hinausgeht sollte meiner meinung nach keinen führerschein bekommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*

Jep, wenn ich schon zweimal durchgefallen bin. Dann lerne ich eben alles auswendig und dann klappt es schon.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*

A1 und B jeweils im ersten Versuch bei Theorie und Praxis.

Etwas bammel hatte ich vor der theoretsichen Autoprüfung da ich "dank" schon vorhandenem Mopped-Führerscheinen nur die (imho einzig schweren)Sonderfragen mit 5 Punkten Limit gestellt bekommen habe, ging aber auch gut.


----------



## Whoosaa (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*

Ja, ich bin ja gerade in Amerika...  (Sagt alles, oder?)

Naja, falls nicht, ich muss einen kleinen Study Guide uebers Fahren lesen, dann eine kleine theoretische Pruefung machen, schon habe ich mein Lerners Permit. Damit fahre ich dann bis zu meinem 16. Geburtstag in Begleitung eines Erwachsenen (Das kontrollieren die Sheriffs hier aber nie ), und an meinem 16. Geburtstag mache ich eine kleine 5-Minuten-Fahrt und habe das Ding in meiner Tasche. Was soviel heisst wie, dass ich im Moment 15 bin und in 2 Monaten Geurtstag und meinen Fuehrerschein habe! Hoch leben die USA!  (Das ganze natuerlich fuer vlt 200 Dollar... )


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*

Auto erster Versuch bestanden. Theorie 0 Fehler. Sagen wir mal es war recht easy.

Genial war bei der Praxisprüfung, dass mein Fahrlehrer und der Prüfer sich nur über Audi (ich fuhr einen neuen A4 in der S-Line) und Ausländer unterhielten.


----------



## Uziflator (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin ja gerade in Amerika...  (Sagt alles, oder?)
> 
> Naja, falls nicht, ich muss einen kleinen Study Guide uebers Fahren lesen, dann eine kleine theoretische Pruefung machen, schon habe ich mein Lerners Permit. Damit fahre ich dann bis zu meinem 16. Geburtstag in Begleitung eines Erwachsenen (Das kontrollieren die Sheriffs hier aber nie ), und an meinem 16. Geburtstag mache ich eine kleine 5-Minuten-Fahrt und habe das Ding in meiner Tasche. Was soviel heisst wie, dass ich im Moment 15 bin und in 2 Monaten Geurtstag und meinen Fuehrerschein habe! Hoch leben die USA!  (Das ganze natuerlich fuer vlt 200 Dollar... )



Warum können Fühererscheine hier nich auch so günstig sein!?


----------



## Falk (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*

Hab zwei Versuche für die praktische Prüfung gebraucht. Beim ersten Mal lief eigentlich alles glatt - bis ich versucht habe, im Kreisverkehr doch noch vor dem Radfahrer, der von rechts kam, rauszukommen. Auch das hat geklappt, aber dem Prüfer war das zu knapp (Fahrlehrer hat nicht bremsen müssen).

Aber das ist eben der Verkehrsalltag, man ist da nicht alleine... Seitdem (6 Jahre) habe ich aber weder Punkte noch beulen gesammelt


----------



## aXwin (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*

mofa mit 0 fehler sofort bestanden (man war das ne geile zeit )
klasse m (50er). praxis und theorie mit 0 fehlern bestanden.
Auto und Motorrad zusammen angefangen, nur auto zuende gemacht theorie 7 fehler bestanden und praxis einmal durchgefallen 
vor kurzem dann nochmal den Motorradschein angefangen und mit 0 fehler auf anhieb bestanden 

jetzt kann ich keine fahrschule mehr sehen...
obwohl den hänger schein mach ich auch noch irgendwann (der opa meiner freundin gehört die fahrschule )


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*

Was ist ein Führerschein ????

Wofür brauch ich den ????



Ne, alles beim ersten mal.....

ABER Mein Schwager hat in den *letzten 15 !!!! Jahren* den Führerschein *4 !!! mal angefangen* und in letzter Minute hatte er keine Lust mehr.....

Das verstehe wer will.....

Mfg


----------



## da_Fiesel (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*

Prüfungsangst?


----------



## exa (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*

theorie... 0 Fehlerpunkte in 6min^^

praxis: erstemal durchgefallen, wegen nem blöden prüfer, hat auch mein fahrlehrer gesagt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*



exa schrieb:


> praxis: erstemal durchgefallen, wegen nem blöden prüfer...


 
Ja, genau, den Spruch habe ich schon häufig gehört.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*

Auto beim ersten mal in Rekordzeit und meinen Rollerführerschein mit 16, leider erst im zweiten versuch (hatte nen sehr schlecht gelaunten prüfer -.-)


----------



## Wannseesprinter (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*

Mein B habe ich mir direkt beim ersten Versuch abgeholt. Leider musste ich kostenintensiv die Fahrschule wechseln. Mein Fahrlehrer war einfach zu faul, hat immer neue Ausreden gefunden, weshalb die Fahrstunde diesmal nicht stattfinden wird. Das wurde mir dann zu bunt, so dass ich flugs eine andere Fahrschule aufsuchte.

Bei der Prüfung hat mich der Prüfer in viele fiese Ecken geschickt, die ich aber "leider" kannte. An der Fahrschule angekommen, machte ich das Gefährt aus, langes Schweigen. Ein Seufzen und schon ertönte der Satz "Jaa...Hr. Daus... (lange Pause) Hiermit haben Sie die Prüfung bestanden". Ich hätte vor Freude die Frontscheibe einschlagen können.

Vor knapp einem Jahr erarbeitete ich mir ohne Probleme noch den Anhänger (BE). Seither keine übernatürlichen Vorkommnisse oder gar Verletzte 

Wie gut, dass bisher niemand "Habe inzwischen Aufgegeben" geantwortet hat, sonst müssten wir eine Seelsorge für geschädigte Fahrschüler eröffnen


----------



## CeresPK (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*

Also die Theo hab ich gleich beim ersten mal mit 3 Fehlerpunkten bestanden.
Und bei der Praxis habe ich mich einfach nur falsch eingeordnet und bin deshalb durchgefallen
aber da es beim 2ten immer besser klappt habe ich meinen Pinken Zettel dort endlich bekommen
Pink ist mein Zettel weil ich erst 17 bin und begleitendes Fahren mache


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*

Hab insgesamt 3 Versuche gebraucht.

1 für B und 2 für BE (hab 'nen Stopschild überfahren, das etwa 25-30m hinter dem Startpunkt lag)...


----------



## Kartman17 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*

Also ich hab die Theorie direkt bestanden (3dämliche fehlerpunkte)
Unn dann kam die Praxis vor der ich eigentlich keine Angst hatte. Bis der Prüfer im Auto saß. Ich versteh nicht warum aber ich hab bei der Praxisprüfung höllische Angst. Mit Prüfungsangst hatte ichs noch nie zu tun weder in der Schule noch sonst wo. Auf jeden fall hab ich nächste woche meinen 4.(!!) versuch.
Ich hab nur meine Pflichtstunden absolviert und bin immer gut gefahren. Mein Fahrlehrer war der Meinung das ich das locker schaffen würde.
Beim 1. mal soweit fehlerfrei gefahren bis zur Autobahn wo ich etwa 3 Meter zu früh aufgefahren bin (es war kein Auto zu sehen!!) unn dieser ***** lässt mich direkt durchfallen.
Gut hab ich mir gedacht.2. Versuch: Wieder Fehlerfrei bis zum Einparken. So nervös und verschwitzt wie ich war musste ich korrigieren und habs einfach nicht hinbekommen. Bis der Prüfer sagte jetz reichts und mich durchrasseln lies.
3. Versuch: Ich war dieses mal besonders nervös da ich mich selber unter Druck gesetzt hab. War immerhin der 3. versuch und ganz billig ist die sache ja nicht. Bin wunderbar gefahren, hab eingeparkt mit korrigieren. Und dann an ner ausfahrt in eine Hauptstraße wo normal IMMER Autos fahren war frei und ich überfahr ein Stoppschild
Naja und nächsten Monat hab ich dann meinen 4. versuch. Wenns jetz nicht klappt muss ich glaub ich 1 Jahr lang warten.
Was mich vor allem ärgert ist mein 1. versuch. ich bin schon 25 Minuten gefahren ohne fehler (ein freund von mir hat nach 15 Minuten bestanden)und dieser Fehler an der Auffahrt ist meiner meinung nach kein Grund jemanden durchrasseln zu lassen. Andere bestehen wenn sie falsch herum in eine Einbahnstraße hineinfahren
Kann mir vieleicht jemand nen Tipp gegen die nervosität geben oder mir sagen was ich falsch mache?^^ 

LG
Kartman17


----------



## CeresPK (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*

Du machst dich vlt selbst total verrückt, weil du denkst "ich muss jetzt unbedingt bestehen"
war bei meinem ersten Versuch so
das war ein Wechselbad der Gefühle in mir.
Ich war noch nicht so richtig sicher und deshalb hatte ich immer nur 2 gedanken im Kopf
"alter wie soll ich das schaffen ich kanns doch gar nicht richtig"
und im nächsten Moment
"komm Patrick das schaffste schon so schlimm wirds nicht"

und es war auch nicht schlimm wenn man vom Prüfer absieht (jeder aber wirklich jeder der mit dem das erste mal fährt fällt durch), und dann kam noch diese verdammte aufregung dazu

Und beim 2ten mal bin ich völlig gleichgültig ins Auto rein
aufeinmal steigt da dieser Junge Kerl ein und ich denke so "was will der denn jetzt so jung und schon Prüfer"
und mein Fahrlehrer sagt "soo das ist der Herr Kuckuck"
und aufeinmal habe ich gefühlt wie wieder ein kleines Bisschen die Aufregung in mir hervorkam,
Und der Prüfer hat dann nen Witz erzählt und die Aufregung war wieder weg ich bin gefahren alles ging richtig locker ganz anders als beim ersten Versuch.
Also das ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung.
aber ich meine das auch viel vom Prüfer abhängt (und wie gut er und der Fahrlehrer sich verstehen)


----------



## Hardwell (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*

_Beim ersten mal hats geklappt_


----------



## Kiryu (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*



Hardwell schrieb:


> _Beim ersten mal hats geklappt_



Dito...mein Prüfer musste nach 30 Minuten auch dringend zur Sparkasse und Hunger hatte er auch, nach 30 Minuten war die Prüfung daher schon vorbei 

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## Kusanar (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Was ist ein Führerschein ????
> 
> Wofür brauch ich den ????



Sagt mein Kumpel auch immer:

"Ein Auto fährt mit Benzin, nicht mit dem Führerschein!"


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*

Das III. Reich ist Tod da braucht es keinen Führerschein mehr 


> "Ein Auto fährt mit Benzin, nicht mit dem Führerschein!"


Jepp und Bremsen braucht es auch nicht da es Fahrzeug ist


----------



## Rat Six (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*

50er Schein von der Schule aus gemacht, Theaorie und Praxis beim ersten Mal bestanden.
B-Schein Theorie beim ersten Mal mit 7 Fehlern (maximum ist 4) durchgerasselt wegen falscher Übersetzung im deutschen Text (im italienischen stand genau das Gegenteil), Protest von mir und meinem Fahrlehrer wurde abgelehnt. Beim zweiten Mal dann mit 0 Fehlern durchgekommen. Die Praxis war dann nach knapp 10 Minuten vorbei und der Lappen in der Tasche.
A-Schein war keine Theorie nötig da ich den B hatte und die Praxis war nach dem ersten Versuch auch absolviert.


----------



## Red-Hood (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*

A und B auf Anhieb, Militär"führerschein" für den Wolf ebenso.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*

Theorie hat beim ersten mal geklappt mit 3 Fehlerpunkten (Aufbauseminar, was ist das? Braucht man das?  ^^ ) und die praktische hat nen zweiten Anlauf gebraucht, weil da irgendwo in einer RvL Straße nen blauer Transporter war. Der Prüfer war sowieso schlecht drauf den Tag, aber war mir dann auch egal.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*



Red-Hood schrieb:


> A und B auf Anhieb, Militär"führerschein" für den Wolf ebenso.



Putzig, ich hatte 6 Monate vor den Y Tours Klasse 2 gemacht und beim Bund war ich Kraftfahruntauglich. Kurz vor Ende sollte ich dann doch mit Verlängerung den Bus Schein machen aber ich habe dann doch abgelehnt. Komische Welt der Bund


----------



## HisN (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*

Für das Motorrad und 20 Jahre später fürs Auto. Jedesmal beim 1. mal funktioniert.


----------



## fctriesel (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*

Theorie zwar nicht mit 0 Fehlern, aber beim ersten Versuch bestanden, praktische auch beim ersten Versuch. Gekostet hat der Führerschein 800 DM, war aber nur Auto.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*

Hat beides beim ersten mal geklappt   

Das geilste war ja als eine vor mir aus der Theorieprüfung kam und vor ihren Freunden geweint hat sie sei jetzt das 7. mal!!! durchgefallen. Seit der Hauptschule wäre sie jetzt schon dran und sie müsse jetzt wieder bei ihrer Chefin um Urlaub betteln, die ihr sicher nicht noch einmal an einem Dienstagnachmittag freigeben will.


----------



## Seabound (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*

Ich bin zweimal durch die Theorie und viermal durch die Praktische gefallen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*

Ist natürlich ärgerlich wenn man nachsitzen muss aber später kräht ja kein Hahn mehr danach und besondere Kennzeichen werden dafür auch nicht ausgegeben. Prüfungen als solches sind auch nicht jedermanns Sache


----------



## HugoDasDschungeltier (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*

_Habs inzwischen Aufgegeben

_Wer braucht schon ein Auto!


----------



## mrbizeps1001 (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*

erster Versuch obwohl mein Prüfer sich redlich Mühe gegeben hat mich in alle möglichen Fallen zu locken


----------



## Red-Hood (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*

Der Prüfer ließ mich an einer relativ starken Steigung parken. Vorher nicht geübt.
Habe erst beim zweiten Ankauf gemerkt, dass ich dafür gar nich erst den Rückwärtsgang hätte einlegen müssen, weils Auto allein mehr als genug rollt.


----------



## Lee (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*

Bei beiden Scheinen jeweils 0 Fehler in der Theorie und Praxis beim ersten Mal 
Wär aber beim PKW Schein fast wegen Einparken durchgefallen  
Kann  bis heute noch nicht seitwärts einparken...


----------



## Kusanar (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*



Lee schrieb:


> Bei beiden Scheinen jeweils 0 Fehler in der Theorie und Praxis beim ersten Mal
> Wär aber beim PKW Schein fast wegen Einparken durchgefallen
> Kann  bis heute noch nicht seitwärts einparken...



Haha, Dito 
Wobei es einem heutzutage die Parksensoren leichter machen, die gab es damals noch nicht...


----------



## Hardwell (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*

Das Problem mit dem seitwärts einparken kenn ich nur zu gut ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*

Können zwar ja aber trotzdem nicht Platz 1 auf der Wunschliste. Hatte es einfach schon zu oft das man durch Intelligenzbestien quasi zugeparkt wurde und die Parkflächen ab einer bestimmten Größe einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß sind. 


> Wobei es einem heutzutage die Parksensoren leichter machen


Bei der heutigen Rundumsicht die die Schießscharten bieten ist so etwas ja eher nötig aber bei so manchem Modell wäre die Kamera besser da die letzten Zentimeter ein Glücksspiel bleiben


----------



## Noname1987 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*

PArksensoren etc sind mir unheimlich... mein wagen parkt von selbst wenn ich ihn lasse... doch ich trau ihm nicht . Und ja mein 87er Subaru und mein 91er Honda waren viel übersichtlicher als dieser neue Wagen...


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*



Hardwell schrieb:


> Das Problem mit dem seitwärts einparken kenn ich nur zu gut ^^



so schwer ist das aber nicht.
Man muss das eigene Auto kennen und dann die Parklücke abschätzen und sich einen Punkt suchen, an dem man anfängt.
Ich parke rückwärts rein, in der Regel gleich mit dem ersten Versuch genau an den Bordstein ran und fertig. Und zwar ganz ohne Einparkhilfe.
Alles eine Frage der Übung.


----------



## Kusanar (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*

Also mit meinem eckigen Seat Ibiza hatte ich dank großer Fenster und kurzer Überhänge auch noch keine Probleme. Aber mit dem Alfa 156 war schon mal die Sicht nach hinten extrem mies. Und der Golf Kombi, den ich jetzt fahre, hat so komische Überhänge hinten und eine so runde Schnauze vorne, dass ich selbst nach 2 Jahren noch Schwierigkeiten habe, das Ende des KFZs richtig abzuschätzen... gefühlt stehe ich dann auf Anschlag, meist habe ich dann aber noch 15 bis 20 Zentimeter frei


----------



## T-Drive (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie viel Anläufe fürn Führerschein habt ihr gebraucht?*

Klasse   IV / V - 1.
Klasse  III        - 2.   Praxis,  im Engpass mit Taxi angelegt, das gab nicht nach und es wurde  "saueng", das hat dem Prüfer gar nicht gefallen  
Klasse  II          - 1.
Klasse  I            - 1.

GGVS/ASR -1.
MKF              -1.
FFZ  - 1.
FGK - 1.


----------

